# Fergus Falls, MN - Jd1020



## Chhk (Aug 18, 2017)

Have been considering buying a 1020 John Deere gas it has a clutch problem and I was going to Grease the throwout bearing I was looking at the manule... but I could not find the grease cert. ApparentlyApparently the starter had water in it I clean that up it's spin's and works.
Still not sure how much I should pay for it.
It has a Lund cab,48 loader bucket,3 k back wieght box. I I think it's worth at least 3000 that's my best guess. I do have a video of it I can download and and pic. Anyone willing to talk to me about it I


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

The way that you say 4 foot loader is this a lawn mower?

I am not up to date on the newer lawn mower numbers so I have to ask.

1020 was a very small ag tractor back in the 60's and 70's. Is that what we are working with?


----------



## Chhk (Aug 18, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> The way that you say 4 foot loader is this a lawn mower?
> 
> I am not up to date on the newer lawn mower numbers so I have to ask.
> 
> 1020 was a very small ag tractor back in the 60's and 70's. Is that what we are working with?


----------



## Chhk (Aug 18, 2017)

The 1020 John Deere is a small utility tractor built in the 1972 it has a loader 48 on it John Deere. This one has a gas engine it also came with a diesel engine. It's approximately 35 horsepower 3 cylinder engine


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

It runs, drives, and everything works?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Chhk said:


> it has a clutch problem and I was going to Grease the throwout bearing I was looking at the manule... but I could not find the grease cert.


This..



Randall Ave said:


> t runs, drives, and everything works?


Thinking no drive cause see above


----------



## Chhk (Aug 18, 2017)

Good question..so far I haven't ran it only told so.i helped clean starter had water in it..told clutch release problem.wheels look decent,no bad leaks static.,
Can I say.. if its. all runs well fuel system intact,good hoses antifreeze.oil looks good.am I fare to say it's 3 k to 4 k? Then add loader has few issues 3 welded spots bent bucket,no edge .$500+. Also has cab rusty many ways


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> This..
> 
> Thinking no drive cause see above


I probably missed it. This heat is getting to me today.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Chhk said:


> Good question..so far I haven't ran it only told so.i helped clean starter had water in it..told clutch release problem.wheels look decent,no bad leaks static.,
> Can I say.. if its. all runs well fuel system intact,good hoses antifreeze.oil looks good.am I fare to say it's 3 k to 4 k? Then add loader has few issues 3 welded spots bent bucket,no edge .$500+. Also has cab rusty many ways


If you put up a few pictures of the beast. You will get some better results. But if it's as old as you say, it ain't worth much, just my opinion.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

10 4 we are on the same page now. Yes, I know the 1020 well. They were a great little tractor to replace the narrow fronts. 

It has a number 48 loader. I got it. Thought you were saying a 4 foot wide loader

3k is fair in my opinion. 

This is an 8 forward and 4 reverse gear set up right? 

Is there a grease zirk under and behind the clutch petal like on the 4020? I don't recall the grease points for sure.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

The grease zerks for the rear axle might just be plugs, on the older tractors they used to just put in plugs to keep folks from overgreasing. Take a good look at the manual for location, bet you find a plug.


----------



## Chhk (Aug 18, 2017)

Okay I'll try to upload a couple of photos is not in too bad of shape looking and yeah I did look in the manual I didn't find the grease cert it's inside a little panel where the clutching it clutching is but I didn't see it in there I'll look again.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Randall Ave said:


> But if it's as old as you say, it ain't worth much, just my opinion.


You would be surprised what that era tractor still brings...

https://www.machinerypete.com/tractors/under-40-hp/john-deere/1020


----------



## Chhk (Aug 18, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> 10 4 we are on the same page now. Yes, I know the 1020 well. They were a great little tractor to replace the narrow fronts.
> 
> It has a number 48 loader. I got it. Thought you were saying a 4 foot wide loader
> 
> ...


The throwout bearing doesn't have a grease fitting so I did some research, found a bearing housing that match's witheno grease zerk.clutch works but can tell the bearing needs grease bad.any suggestions.?


----------



## Chhk (Aug 18, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> It runs, drives, and everything works?


Wish I could download pic.it runns...throwout bearing is dry ( makes a good awfle sound )been trying to grease it the housing has never grease zerk.grr found a part that matches housing with no grease fitting really...I been spaying grease 2days but no luckfor it to take.


----------



## Chhk (Aug 18, 2017)

Chhk said:


> Wish I could download pic.it runns...throwout bearing is dry ( makes a good awfle sound )been trying to grease it the housing has never grease zerk.grr found a part that matches housing with no grease fitting really...I been spaying grease 2days but no luckfor it to take.


Yes it runns everything seems good .


----------



## Chhk (Aug 18, 2017)

Chhk said:


> Yes it runns everything seems good .


Looks to me like whoever repaired it did it cheap as possible only way to grease now is take apart even if I did get grease there's been water in side somehow.rusty floaters everywhere it runns good otherwise


----------

